# This should make you smile!!!



## Domski (Oct 21, 2009)

Brought a smile to my face 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcP2mdnYbcw

I must be turning into an old softy!!!

Dom


----------



## schielrn (Oct 21, 2009)

That made me el oh el a little.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm surprised it hasn't gone viral.  I'd bet even money that it does.


----------



## T. Valko (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder if they sound like that at 2 in the morning?


----------



## MyExcel (Oct 22, 2009)

It is really Nice


----------



## xld (Oct 22, 2009)

That poor lady, a life of misery in front of her.


----------



## MyExcel (Oct 22, 2009)

Xld 
i think she is lucky woman


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 22, 2009)

> That poor lady, a life of misery in front of her.


Au contraire!

That was the Grand Prize winning video on America's Funniest Home Videos and they won something like $100,000.


----------



## xld (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretentious! Moi?

A measly $100,000 isn't going to make up for having to manage 4 kids at once (worse, they all look like boys to me), having to dress them, train them, get them to school etc., all while the others either egg each other on or run riot. Doesn't look like fun to me. 

Kids are great, even four would be, but not all at once.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 22, 2009)

Actually, they are all girls.  They had them on the show.

That father is going to have his hands full when then get to the teen years and start dating!


----------



## Domski (Oct 22, 2009)

"They had them on the show."

That's what you have for reality tv in the states!!!


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 22, 2009)

> "They had them on the show."
> 
> That's what you have for reality tv in the states!!!


Actually, the show has been on TV long before the advent of "reality TV".  It started either in the late 80s or early 90s, but I believe it is only on Cable now.  

The show is usually good for a few cheap laughs.  Many of the funny clips you see on YouTube came from that show.  Personally, I like it better than the "so-called" reality TV shows.  I really do not like or watch any reality TV shows (they are probably about as real as professional wrestling).

It is not my first show of choice, but when I am flipping through the TV at night and don't feel like watching any of the "Law and Order...", "CSI...", or reality TV shows, I sometimes end up there.


----------



## Domski (Oct 22, 2009)

I meant "They had them on the show" as in gave birth hence you knew the sex.

Dom


----------



## texasalynn (Oct 22, 2009)

Domski said:


> I meant "They had them on the show" as in gave birth hence you knew the sex.
> 
> Dom


 
Ok that would be a little too much "reality" TV


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 22, 2009)

> I meant "They had them on the show" as in gave birth hence you knew the sex.


I totally missed that joke...

I think you may have just given someone an idea for a new reality show (though you wouldn't catch me dead watching it!).


----------



## Nimit (Oct 26, 2009)

@XLD.
I can realize that you are the person who likes soccer by the presence of your avatar and I would recommend you stealing a look at this website, which you would like very much, I reckon ! 

www.fifastreet3.com


----------



## xld (Oct 26, 2009)

No, I like football not soccer, and I find computer games pointless.


----------



## Nimit (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, no problem.


----------



## T. Valko (Nov 3, 2009)

xld said:


> No, I like football not soccer, and I find computer games pointless.


You a Steelers fan? <G>

Last game I "played" was Nibbles.bas that came with DOS version 4 or 5.


----------



## xld (Nov 3, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> You a Steelers fan? <G>
> 
> Last game I "played" was Nibbles.bas that came with DOS version 4 or 5.



I have no idea what Steelers is/are! I like sport.


----------



## T. Valko (Nov 3, 2009)

The Pittsburgh Steelers are the most beloved "football" team in the USA.


----------



## xld (Nov 3, 2009)

How can that game be called football when the only time anyone kicks it is when it is stationary, with someone holding it still, and after some other scoring event?


----------



## njimack (Nov 3, 2009)

xld said:


> how can that game be called football when the only time anyone kicks it is when it is stationary, with someone holding it still, and after some other scoring event?




well said!


----------



## schielrn (Nov 3, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> The Pittsburgh Steelers are the most beloved "football" team in the USA.


Most beloved????  

Actually I would give that title to the Cowboys, but the Steelers do have the most rings.  And I went to Miami University, so I can't not cheer for Rothlisberger.  I'm excited for the Bengals finally, looks like they might finally be getting something together, but I have always been a Dolphins fan since I was little.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 3, 2009)

> Actually I would give that title to the Cowboys


Did you say most beloved or most hated?

The Cowboys seem to draw one of two reactions from most people, love or hate, sort of like the New York Yankees.  Around here it is mostly hate!


----------



## Smitty (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry Joe,

But seein' as how I'm from Texas, I'll have to go with the Cowboys. 

(And I also worked for the Muchison family for a spell).


----------



## schielrn (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe4 said:


> Did you say most beloved or most hated?
> 
> The Cowboys seem to draw one of two reactions from most people, love or hate, sort of like the New York Yankees. Around here it is mostly hate!


OK well at least the cheer leaders are beloved and most known around the world.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 3, 2009)

> Sorry Joe,
> 
> But seein' as how I'm from Texas, I'll have to go with the Cowboys.


Smitty,

Seeing as how none of us can choose where we were born, I'll try not to hold it against you!

As much as I despise the Yankees and Cowboys, I am not above admitting that some jealousy is involved here.  Who wouldn't want their history, or owners who will spend whatever it takes to win?


----------



## Lewiy (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't you just love how sport brings out the best [aggressiveness] in people!!

As an Englishman who spent some time in Austin, Texas as a youth in the mid-nineties, I must admit to affiliating somewhat with the Cowboys, although I become an avid Packers supporter whilst out there.

But, having said that, it is a silly sport and i concur with xld, there is no justification for calling it "football".  It shares more with rugby, but there seems to be an inherant fear with American sportsmen/women of getting hurt, hence the padding!

On a seperate note, I'm considering starting up a new sport in the UK which involves a man throwing a small ball as far as he can whilst 10 opponents try to either catch the ball before it lands, or cause serious injury to the thrower........I shall call it "baseball".  There will be a national cup in which English teams (and perhaps some Welsh) will compete.  This will be called the "World Series"...........


----------



## xld (Nov 17, 2009)

Lewiy said:


> As an Englishman who spent some time in Austin, Texas as a youth in the mid-nineties, ...



Me too, but the late eighties for me. Great town, never developed a taste for their sports though.



Lewiy said:


> But, having said that, it is a silly sport and i concur with xld, there is no justification for calling it "football".  It shares more with rugby...



Rugby is far more football that gridiron. Players will kick to relieve attacking pressure; they will kick for position when other options are limited; they will kick in attack to change the direction of play/momentum; an attacker might kick forward to avoid a defender; and so on and so on. And any player in rugby can kick the ball, even a prop, unlike gridiron where the only player allowed to kick it isn't even on the pitch for 99% of the game. 

And in rugby, you cannot pass forward and obstruction is an offence not a pre-requisite. I don't think it shares anything with rugby apart from a similarity in ball shape.


----------



## RoryA (Nov 17, 2009)

xld said:


> any player in rugby can kick the ball, even a prop


except they tend to miss...


> And in rugby, you cannot pass forward and obstruction is an offence not a pre-requisite



if you watch a lot of southern hemisphere rugby, those seem to be becoming less of an offence, much like feeding the ball in scrums.


----------



## xld (Nov 18, 2009)

rorya said:


> except they tend to miss...
> 
> 
> if you watch a lot of southern hemisphere rugby, those seem to be becoming less of an offence, much like feeding the ball in scrums.



Oh you cynic! But I agree on feeding, feeding it straight seems to be an irrelevance nowadays, the scrum half doesn't even pretend.

Did you see that guy who won £250,000 at a Wasps game, just had to kick a ball 40 yards with no boots, and hit the crossbar. Picke at random out of the crowd, and he succeeded. And he was a hooker!


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 19, 2009)

xld said:


> ...And he was a hooker!


 
Over here we call male hookers "gigalos".  Or do y'all mean sumpin' different by "hooker".


----------



## RoryA (Nov 19, 2009)

xld said:


> Oh you cynic! But I agree on feeding, feeding it straight seems to be an irrelevance nowadays, the scrum half doesn't even pretend.
> 
> Did you see that guy who won £250,000 at a Wasps game, just had to kick a ball 40 yards with no boots, and hit the crossbar. Picke at random out of the crowd, and he succeeded. And he was a hooker!



Yeah - not a bad days work for a guy who lives with his parents. He'll probably drink it all...
(it was Sarries v. SA, I think - or Springbok A vs. Springbok B teams...)


----------



## xld (Nov 19, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Over here we call male hookers "gigalos".  Or do y'all mean sumpin' different by "hooker".



Oh Greg, don't be dumb. Everyone knows the hooker binds the front row, using the props to ... err, prop him up, giving the scrum a solid base.


----------

